# Smallest Freshwater Fish



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

What is the smallest freshwater fish? scientific name? max size? average cost? I wanna feed em to my baby p's. also exclude brine shrimp


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

neons or zebra danio's


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I know there are dwarf corydoras catfish that only reach about 1-2cm. in size (which is smaller than most tetra's get), but I guess there's smaller species out there...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I was going to say Lamprologus Multifasciatus, but the females are 3cm which is bigger than the cory's


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I would just breed guppies...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its a tetra..i can't remember the name of them..but your rather off buying feeder guppies..10 for buck usually...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Danionella translucida is the smallest freshwater fish, females being mature at only 10 to 1 lmm in standard length. They are related to zebra danios.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that's the problem, my 3 LFS carry NO guppies at all. PETCO, PETSMART, and local LFS all cary feeders which is rosies, med goldfish and large goldfish. i used to have guppies easy but haven't seen some in months


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

thx all for the info, nice pic cory, i guess that'll be food for new borns but i'm leaning on buying neon tetras locally for $.59 piece. yes costly, pretty and small but it will due somewhat as a treat


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmm good question!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

drf a type of tetra


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> Danionella translucida is the smallest freshwater fish, females being mature at only 10 to 1 lmm in standard length. They are related to zebra danios.


 Pics you show are amphioxus a primitive fishlike cordate, 
not Danionella translucida,


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Danionella translucida is the smallest freshwater fish, females being mature at only 10 to 1 lmm in standard length. They are related to zebra danios.
> ...


Whoops. Copied the link of the picture below the fish. My mistake. Thanks for pointing that out poly

heres the pic I meant to show. The top one is the correct fish i belive










Link for more info


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Heres a good pic
Damn cool fish from a biological standpoint, I'd love to get ahold of some,


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

r those gonads??hehe
boxer your lfs has no guppies??????????????????????
there common as hell


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Thats the fishes air-bladder


----------

